# Traveling with DSL-gear - or how to minimize glass while adding a 2nd body...



## JoFT (Jul 10, 2015)

To travel with DSLR´s is quite demanding because of the size and the weight of the equipment. For "normal" traveling I choose my µ43 Gear because it is lightweight, and small - and the compromise on image quality is acceptable - in many cases. But in trips were I expect to see really remarkable things or for wildlife and sports I prefer to rely on my big Canon´s: the 5DMkIII as well as the sport and wildlife monster: the 7dMkII.
But if you own quite a bit of gear the selection becomes important: Which zooms and which primes to carry. F.I. for Safari it was pretty clear: 17-40/24-105/100-400 + 1.4 Extender and additionally the fast primes (2.0/35; 1.4/50; 1.4/85) were in my huge Lowe Pro Trekker 650 was to be used. But this is tricky, it is a bit above the carry on luggage rules of the airlines, and it is very hard to carry...
RecentlyI tried an other solution. On my US-Trip in February 2015 I choosed for the first time another line up: I decided to carry both bodies with me and using the crop factor of the body to minimize the amount of glass. Here the Idea:14mm f2.8 on 5D3 (Samyang) this lens becomes:

21mm f2.8 on 7D2

35mm f2.0 IS on 5D3 (Canon EF) this lens becomes

56mm f2.0 on 7D2

85mm f1.4 on 5D3 (Sigma) this lens becomes

136mm f1.4 on 7D2

and a 100-300 Zoom for µ43 which becomes a 200-600 Zoom as well as a 45mm macro lens

If you have the 35mm on the 5D3 and the 85mm on the 7D2: This is considered as a perfect combo, an many famous photographers say, not more is needed....
This works out fine with one exception: the µ43 Lumix GM5 is definetely no comparison to a 7D2 shooting birds in flight or surfers in the waves.
For the next US trip in May 2015 I decided to optimize the gear - in different ways:
1. I replaced the 85mm Sigma with the Canon 100mm f2.8 IS L Lens: The performance of this lens is clear better than the Sigma in the precison of autofocus as well as in sharpness and lens flare.. (I am pretty disappointed about the Sigma - and I am dreaming of a Zeiss Otus....). 
2. I added 2 Zooms to the gear list:16-35mm f4.0 IS-L

28-300mm f3.5-5.6 IS-L




What do you think about this approach?


Some photos and the full blog entry You will find under

http://bit.ly/1CtrDbl


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of using primes with two different format bodies like that. Yes, it gives you flexibility of framing but it's a lot of lens switching.

For a minimal kit that covers the maximum FL range, I opt for a 16-35, 50 and 70-xxx (or 100-400). It gives good flexibility between range and speed, and the lens to use in each situation is clear. If you're bring both a FF and a APS-C body, then that should give you enough flexibility. You won't be able to address every situation without compromise, but it does a pretty good job most situations.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 10, 2015)

Making a selection in the gear for travelling is sometimes hard.

For a safari I would take (refer to your mentioned lenses):
7D2 + 100-400 (if not version II, then for sure no extender), if light is becoming less then then 100-400 on the 5Diii.
5Diii + 24-105

I would also take the 17-40 or 16-35 f4.0 and the 50 1.4 with me.

Myself, I mainly use my 200-400 on 1Dx and 70-200 on 5D3. Last one is used in less then 10%. And I take also a few shots with 50 1.4 and 16-35 4.0.

However, it also depends on the location itself. In September I will go on safari to Uganda. Tropical rainforest to visit the silver backs. Then for sure my 2.8 lenses will be used (24-70, 70-200, 300ii). But it all depends. Months in advance I start thinking and writing down what I will take with me. But for safari, as you might know, most activity is seen at the moment the sun is going up/down. So light conditions are asking for good gear. I always see the difference of my APS bodies compared to the FF. So, I decided fully switch to FF, even for the 7D2.


----------



## JoFT (Jul 10, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> I'm not a big fan of using primes with two different format bodies like that. Yes, it gives you flexibility of framing but it's a lot of lens switching.
> 
> For a minimal kit that covers the maximum FL range, I opt for a 16-35, 50 and 70-xxx (or 100-400). It gives good flexibility between range and speed, and the lens to use in each situation is clear. If you're bring both a FF and a APS-C body, then that should give you enough flexibility. You won't be able to address every situation without compromise, but it does a pretty good job most situations.




The funny experience was, that I do not change lenses very often.... But in low light conditions it is mostly that part of FF....


----------



## JoFT (Jul 10, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Making a selection in the gear for travelling is sometimes hard.
> 
> For a safari I would take (refer to your mentioned lenses):
> 7D2 + 100-400 (if not version II, then for sure no extender), if light is becoming less then then 100-400 on the 5Diii.
> ...




There os one very remarkable and valuable point: Evening shots. When i was in Tanzania we were not in the situation to do animal watch in the sunrise/sunset time. I used the 5DII+ 100-400 +EXtender 1.4. Min aperture for good photos: f11....


I should consider an even lager lens like the 300 f2.8....


thank you !!!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 10, 2015)

I tried lugging all that stuff for years, but for a recent trip to Europe I chucked it all and went "light".
I bought a SL1 with the kit 18-55stm lens, the 55-250 telephoto and the standby 50 1.8ii. Put it all 
in a small bag and it weighed less than the 5DmkIII and the 70-200. The lenses were surprisingly
good and the images compare favorably with the ones from previous trips. Now I have a backup body -
if I can talk my granddaughter into giving it back.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 11, 2015)

To be honest, I find your post a little confusing and can't help but wonder if it was more for the link than anything else.

Why are you taking two bodies?! Decide what you want to do and take one, then decide on the lenses you may or may not need.

I frequently travel with just my 1D X, 16-35 f/4 IS and 70-200 f/2.8 ii and normally one of the Mark III extenders. It's not a light option but covers nearly everything apart from any sport I may need to do, but I know about that well in advance and would use the 1D X combined with the 400 f/2.8 ii for most of my sports work.

The one body with two lenses and one extender works well for travel etc.


----------



## JoFT (Jul 11, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> To be honest, I find your post a little confusing and can't help but wonder if it was more for the link than anything else.
> 
> Why are you taking two bodies?! Decide what you want to do and take one, then decide on the lenses you may or may not need.
> 
> ...




To carry gear is always a question what you are going to do - and what opportunty you are going to miss. The lens line up I have choosen is unusual - I experienced it in personal discussions - why i made my blog entry and the mirror entry here.


As long as a certain combination of gear works it is fine. What I would miss for the stuff I am doing if I would choose your way:


• Macro Photography
• Star Photography I really prefer primes and every f-stop helps
• street photography where the 35mm on the FF body gives a much less visibilty for people around you than the big glass....


For sports: yes the 400/f2.8 as well as the 300mm f2.8 are under investigation as well.


And one topic for carrying a 2nd body: the redundancy option if something happens. I had a broken body once - and could not shoot...


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 11, 2015)

Better still, forget the crop, get a 5Ds, Manfrotto Befree tripod and a couple of primes. Couple this with the potential resolution of the 5Ds from a steady (appropriate ss required - the Befree is only v light) platform and high quality prime lenses, plus stitch in mRAW or sRaw to go wider and you have a remarkable range from just one body and two small primes. 

I pointed this out when the 5ds was announced but no one seemed interested.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25130.0


----------



## JoFT (Jul 12, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Better still, forget the crop, get a 5Ds, Manfrotto Befree tripod and a couple of primes. Couple this with the potential resolution of the 5Ds from a steady (appropriate ss required - the Befree is only v light) platform and high quality prime lenses, plus stitch in mRAW or sRaw to go wider and you have a remarkable range from just one body and two small primes.
> 
> I pointed this out when the 5ds was announced but no one seemed interested.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25130.0




It is a nice and sharing idea.... But there is one difference between the 7D2 and the 5Ds.... 10 frames/s....


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 13, 2015)

JoFT said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Better still, forget the crop, get a 5Ds, Manfrotto Befree tripod and a couple of primes. Couple this with the potential resolution of the 5Ds from a steady (appropriate ss required - the Befree is only v light) platform and high quality prime lenses, plus stitch in mRAW or sRaw to go wider and you have a remarkable range from just one body and two small primes.
> ...



And that is undeniable !


----------



## JoFT (Jul 13, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...




By the way: I follow this idea on my µ43 cameras. There I am traveling often with a few lenses, like the Summilux 1.7/15mm and Zuiko 1.8/75mm.


One Example: http://bit.ly/1Lbcs7O 


This is a 45 Megapixel File shot with a 16 Megapixel Camera....


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2015)

Our solution. I take the 5DIII, EOS-M plus selection of lenses and my wife the 7DII+100-400mm II.


----------

